# Redd and Mason



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

The Bucks already had Redd, a cheap shooter on contract for another 2 years. Did they part with Allen just to reduce salary and acquire Mason to make it look respectable? Or do they actually value his play more then Allens, with Redd filling his spot and Mason bringing another aspect to the club?

I am asking because how will these 2 player together? Redd is 6-6 and Mason is listed at 6-5 (but has alot of hops). Are they both really shooting guards?

-Petey


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

I believe Redd is more than capable of taking over Allen's spot in this team. a great shooter who runs the floor well. 

dunno bout Mason though.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>murdarous</b>!
> I believe Redd is more than capable of taking over Allen's spot in this team. a great shooter who runs the floor well.
> 
> dunno bout Mason though.


That is my point. If Redd is capable of doing that, why didn't they fill another need with Allen? To me it was just to clear cap space and say they did it for Mason.

-Petey


----------



## dmase_24 (Feb 1, 2003)

i think it was to clear cap space. ray allen is a great player, no doubt, but they traded him away for a player that is much cheaper, and has potential to be a good player. desmond probably wont be the player ray allen is, but he can still be a solid contributor. they also liked desmond's hustle and his exciting playmaking ability. they did get gary payton for 1/2 of a season. they tried to keep him, but that didnt work out... :sigh:

both of them should be playing SG, but desmond can play the 3 if needed. 

so, i would say it was a little bit of both. desmond _does_ indeed bring a different aspect to the game, and comes at a cheaper price. redd can shoot the lights out, and desmond can rebound, and make plays. i like to think of it as ray allen = desmond mason+michael redd...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

ray allen is a great player, but when you watched the games, he just stood around waiting for someone to pass the ball to him (Thank you Goerge Karl). And at $12 mil a year, we needed more hussle. Thats where DMase comes in. He goes after every ball, and Is more athletic then RayRay. Redd is a good shooter, and after RayRay got traded, towards the end of the year, he started to wait for his shot like RayRay (Thanks again Goerge Karl). RayRay is an elite player, but the bucks needed more movement. And DMase's youth doesn't hurt.

To answer the second point, either one next year might be content as the 6th man. In 2 years, its Redd's contract year, and he'll want minutes, but next year should be fine.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> ray allen is a great player, but when you watched the games, he just stood around waiting for someone to pass the ball to him (Thank you Goerge Karl). And at $12 mil a year, we needed more hussle. Thats where DMase comes in. He goes after every ball, and Is more athletic then RayRay. Redd is a good shooter, and after RayRay got traded, towards the end of the year, he started to wait for his shot like RayRay (Thanks again Goerge Karl). RayRay is an elite player, but the bucks needed more movement. And DMase's youth doesn't hurt.
> 
> To answer the second point, either one next year might be content as the 6th man. In 2 years, its Redd's contract year, and he'll want minutes, but next year should be fine.


I am excited to see how this season unfolds. These 2 and Ford will make exciting plays. I love fast break basketball, and Mason and Ford should be hot.

-Petey


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

coach is gonna decide on whos gonna start after preseason, maybe he should puyt thomas on power forward and joe smith on C and start redd and mason both at the same time?


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

I think cap space, and George Karl wanted to get Gary payton for a long time. 

Mason was there to make the deal look reasonable. 

Desmond mason is a good player, but a 6'5" hussling, rebounder, that goes after every ball, and has alot of hops sounds exactly like darvin hamm who they let go 2 or 3 years ago.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mason is going to be a special special player. He's going to be a lot more than just darvin hamm. I really like him. And he's a great guy for the community.

Of course Redd is also a special player...right now.

You think the bucks will trade Mason at some point for a true 3(yeah I know, good luck finding a true 3 in the nba these days)?

What about moving him to the Grizzlies for one of their 3's? Like Battier?


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>alem_</b>!
> I think cap space, and George Karl wanted to get Gary payton for a long time.
> 
> Mason was there to make the deal look reasonable.
> ...


yeah, but darvin couldn't shoot outside a dunk.

Also, the bucks have a true 3 named Tim Thomas, but thats for another thread.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> Mason is going to be a special special player. He's going to be a lot more than just darvin hamm. I really like him. And he's a great guy for the community.
> 
> Of course Redd is also a special player...right now.
> ...


I don't think the Bucks will trade Mason. I think Mason was really the reason the Bucks did that trade. If Thomas doesn't show his stuff (which I don't think he will)I think the BUcks will just draft a SF maybe Warrick or someone like that.


----------



## alem_ (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> yeah, but darvin couldn't shoot outside a dunk.
> ...


Well of course desmond mason has more talent then darvin hamm. I didn't say otherwise. My point is that if the Bucks really needed a sf that can hustle after balls they would've kept darvin hamm. Sure Mason can shoot the ball better then hamm but why would they trade a great shooter like Ray allen for someone with an above average jump shot when the team already has enough shooters?

IF you look at the process of the trade... originally the Bucks approached seattle for Payton b/c he was in the final year of his contract not b/c they really wanted desmond mason.


----------

